# My friends new horse



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

This is my friend and her new horse Whisper. Whisper is a 13 year old rescued TB she will be 16hh once she gains weight. i dont know much info on her yes we know she is skinny so please nothing negative... this horse is actually a sweety she fell asleep with her head on my chest.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Here she is riding Whisper
/http://youtu.be/0wVqntv2PK8





Here I am riding Whisper (go ahead and say whatever u want about my riding i dont care i know im awful)


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks like that house found a good home. Nothing negative, but she might want to hold off on riding until the horse puts on some weight. He probably really isn't feeling up to par .


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i agree and i keep telling her that but she doesnt listen to me :{ she forgets that i rescued a standard bred that was in the same condition whisper is in i wasnt alowd to ride for two months till he gaind weight(he was a very easy keeper


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I love the shape of her head, side profile! Lovely can't wait to see her fat!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i know :} nd please believe me you guys i have tried to warn her not to ride her horse yet but she thinks she over powers me just cuz shes one year older then me -_-


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

She looks beautiful, BUT, it almost seems abusive to me for a girl that heavy to be riding such an underweight horse...my idea of rescuing a horse is to give her a kind loving home and the care she deserves, not to continue to treat her poorly. 

Please encourage your friend to think of the horse and NOT herself!

It actually makes me very upset to see that.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sorry, I'm going to speak up here as the horse's well-being and health is compromised here. Actually, I'd call it borderline abusive. 

This horse needs to be in a field with 24/7 feed until she gains weight, and nobody should be riding her until that time. Handling, grooming, hand walking sure - this horse doesn't need so much as a feather on its back until she's healthy.

She looks like a sweetheart, and is obviously is a very forgiving soul. 

That saddle is going to cause her MAJOR issues as well.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i know :{ im realy trying but her mother is letting her ride as well


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

im realy trying to get her not to ride trust me


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

... and yet you rode her too? 

A person willfully ignorant like that would not be my friend any longer. Can neither of you see that this horse is trying her heart out, but is struggling? She looks out in the SI as well. This horse needs to not be ridden until her weight is up. And even then, your friend may be too big for this mare's frame. And that saddle is awful on her, it's causing her pain. 

You are encouraging her. You are riding the poor mare as well. You are not standing up for this poor animal's well-being. You are helping perpetuate this. 
Please, give your head a shake.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Show her this thread.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

ok enough with the negative comments ok.... Yes im trying to get her not to ride the horse ive told her that many times but noone listens to me... yes i got on her for 40 seconds. im never going to ride her again.. never ..period i felt awful for riding her and i regret it ok.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sorry, putting something like that up and trying to pass it off as just another lovely riding photo.. it just doesn't work. We care too much about the wellbeing of every horse out there.

I'm sad your friend lacks compassion for her new horse's wellbeing


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

I want to surround this horse with lots of cake


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

im sorry but i feel so bad im actually sitting here crying i wish i could take that horse home and leave it out in a pasture so her owner wont ride her....... but she and her mother won believe me at all


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> im sorry but i feel so bad im actually sitting here crying i wish i could take that horse home and leave it out in a pasture so her owner wont ride her....... but she and her mother won believe me at all


I'm guessing they use a vet/farrier.. have them talk to them?


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

probably not shes... lets say not very bright she didnt even know how to put a bridle on the horse properly -_-im sorry guys :{


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

The negative comments are not just us being rude and insensitive. 100% of us are 110% concerned about the mares health.

if you know what your friend is doing in these pics is WRONG. and you know the mare is in NO shape to be ridden and needs serious medical help.....why would you pot the pics?


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

I second having a vet talk to them about her. They do have a vet, right?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Whisper looks skinny and groceries would help 
too bad I don't have her 
But she looks sweet and has potential 

op said no negitive comments


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> probably not shes... lets say not very bright she didnt even know how to put a bridle on the horse properly -_-im sorry guys :{


that explains why she mistook that saddle for a chair, she should NOT have a horse riding the horse in that condition is borderline abuse and huge breech of the unspoken equestrian code. IMO she is not an equestrian, she is some girl on a horse. and before anyone says anything, none of that is negative, just the facts, put bluntly.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Country Woman, how can we be expected NOT to say something?


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

because at the time i was not thinking... ive already said i feel terrable i know it was wrong since i have had a horse in her condition and i was not alowd to ride that horse for close to three months :{


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The negative comments are not just us being rude and insensitive. 100% of us are 110% concerned about the mares health.

if you know what your friend is doing in these pics is WRONG. and you know the mare is in NO shape to be ridden and needs serious medical help.....why would you post the pics?[/quote]

Yes. This.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think if she doesn't have a vet or a farrier, then she is neglecting the horse's needs. Animal Control will step in because the animal's needs are not being met. 

That or a rescue group.

The person she bought the horse from, was it equally as bad of conditions or more of a "can't afford to keep her" situation?


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Point is, OP realizes riding her was wrong. Lets try to help her find ways to get it across to the owners that this horse shouldn't be ridden.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I think if she doesn't have a vet or a farrier, then she is neglecting the horse's needs. Animal Control will step in because the animal's needs are not being met.
> 
> That or a rescue group.
> 
> The person she bought the horse from, was it equally as bad of conditions or more of a "can't afford to keep her" situation?


I'd be contacting animal control at this point, does NOT matter if she's your friend SHE IS NEGLECTING THIS HORSE. And if you stand aside and watch you're just as bad as she is I'm gonna go ahead and quote mean girls here "there a two kinds of evil people, those who do evil stuff and those who see evill stuff being done and don't try to stop it"


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> Country Woman, how can we be expected NOT to say something?


she wanted advice that is all


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> she wanted advice that is all


She didn't ask for advice, she showed us photos and videos that a majority of us found harmful to an animal. We spoke up. I hope the owner of the horse comes to her senses.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

bitinsane said:


> Point is, OP realizes riding her was wrong. Lets try to help her find ways to get it across to the owners that this horse shouldn't be ridden.


I agree


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Samstead said:


> I'd be contacting animal control at this point, does NOT matter if she's your friend SHE IS NEGLECTING THIS HORSE. And if you stand aside and watch you're just as bad as she is I'm gonna go ahead and quote mean girls here "there a two kinds of evil people, those who do evil stuff and those who see evill stuff being done and don't try to stop it"


I know AC has stipulations or guidelines for actually taking a horse away from its current home. 

So there is a sad chance they wouldn't take the horse away because the new owner could claim "oh it's a rescue and I'm giving it water and hay and she's gaining slowly"

But if she actually doesn't make any moves in taking care of the basic needs of the horse, then AC will do something about it.

I'm all for something being done sooner than later!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

if some mod can delete these pics id be very happy .... i feel awful im not going to even talk to the girl anymore untill she no longer rides the horse untill it is physically ready to be ridden


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

im actually crying you guys.. i feel awful :*(


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Trouble is Country Woman it is so difficult to say anything totally positive.

The fact is that the pics and videos show a very willing mare who is severely underweight and should not be ridden by anyone until she is in better health. The fact that the rider is so well covered just makes it all the more difficult to watch.

Western Rider, take a few deep breaths and stop over reacting, use that negative energy and work out how to help the mare, good luck.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

WesternRider said:


> if some mod can delete these pics id be very happy .... i feel awful im not going to even talk to the girl anymore untill she no longer rides the horse untill it is physically ready to be ridden


She wont stop riding. I think this horse may need you if it is going to have any chance.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Country Woman said:


> op said no negitive comments





Country Woman said:


> she wanted advice that is all


So we're just supposed to ignore the condition of the horse? Yeah, doesn't work like that. If nobody speaks up for the welfare of the animal, then they may not ever have known just how _wrong_ everything in the pictures is.

OP, I can appreciate that you and your friend are trying to help this horse, but you aren't helping. Your friend really needs to be taught how to properly care for a horse...and I think, so do you.

You need to do whatever you have to to get her to understand that she's hurting this horse by riding her. I _strongly_ encourage you to show her this thread.

1) This horse is far to skinny for _anyone_ to be riding her, regardless of their size, but it is worse that your friend is overweight. The horse barely has enough muscle to keep her back supporting her _own_ malnourished belly; riding her when she's in this condition, when she's unable to use muscle to support her spine because she has no muscle, is _damaging_ her back.

2) That saddle does not fit even remotely and is causing damage to the horse. She would be better off without a saddle at all.

3) Your friend is not a fluid rider as can be especially seen in this picture









If you look at the horse's face, she's saying "OMG, that hurts my back so bad but I'm trying so hard to be a good girl and ignore it"


This horse needs nothing but 24/7 good feed in front of her, a consistent visit from the farrier, and a vet visit wouldn't hurt just to make sure she's UTD on shots and de-worming. She needs nothing more than that for the next few weeks/months until you can't see a bone sticking out on her body anywhere. Then, and only then, will she be ready to start very light riding.

BUT, as another poster said, even then, this horse _might_ not have the necessary frame to carry your friend comfortably. The only way to know for sure is to let her get her weight up where it needs to be and then go from there.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i would help whisper if i could.. i know how to take care of a rescue ive done it before... but i have no job i couldnt even take her on


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> if some mod can delete these pics id be very happy .... i feel awful im not going to even talk to the girl anymore untill she no longer rides the horse untill it is physically ready to be ridden


that's actually going to do more harm than good fr the horse as your friend will continue riding her. You NEED to be talking to her, nagging he not rode this horse tell her she is hurting the horse and that you WILL report her if she doesn't stop and will do everything in your power to see that the horse finds someone who is competent of caring for her needs.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> i would help whisper if i could.. i know how to take care of a rescue ive done it before... but i have no job i couldnt even take her on


okay, stop right there, that attitude is AWFUL, yes you CAN help this horse as I stated above if you don't do that it's not because you "can't" it is because you WON'T. End of story.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Samstead said:


> okay, stop right there, that attitude is AWFUL, yes you CAN help this horse as I stated above if you don't do that it's not because you "can't" it is because you WON'T. End of story.


I think OP was speaking in regards to taking her on as her own.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i cant remember who posted it but someone said that i need to know how to properly take care of a horse.. well do you remember bert
this was four weeks after i got him he was was worse before but i didnt get pic


he turned into this in four months



im not an idiot i payed for this horse i did his vet stuff i got a farrier out


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

and yes i am going to keep bugging the crap out of whispers owner the horse shouldnt be ridden... now please stop i am agreeing with you!.... i know you guys are trying to help me but i am feeling like you guys think im an idiot and know nothing at all and all those other things


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> and yes i am going to keep bugging the crap out of whispers owner the horse shouldnt be ridden... now please stop i am agreeing with you!.... i know you guys are trying to help me but i am feeling like you guys think im an idiot and know nothing at all and all those other things


GOOD. yell at her if you need to, just PLEASE make sure this horse is taken care of.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

im talking to her"nicely" about it right now! honestly shes a spoiled princess who .. realy doesnt know how to take care of horses .... im not saying im perfect because crap im only 20! im still learning and i love it. but i have the experiance first hand in barns working 8 hours a day cleaning stalls taking care of horses feeding horse blablabla .... i know so much more and i wish i would have seen it sooner before my friend got whisper


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> im talking to her"nicely" about it right now! honestly shes a spoiled princess who .. realy doesnt know how to take care of horses .... im not saying im perfect because crap im only 20! im still learning and i love it. but i have the experiance first hand in barns working 8 hours a day cleaning stalls taking care of horses feeding horse blablabla .... i know so much more and i wish i would have seen it sooner before my friend got whisper


mmmm from experience you can't really `talk nicely`to spoiled brats, they need tough love


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

oh gosh ive never had to deal with a person like this i didnt realize how... i dunno how to say it but like horse savvy


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Trouble is Country Woman it is so difficult to say anything totally positive.
> 
> The fact is that the pics and videos show a very willing mare who is severely underweight and should not be ridden by anyone until she is in better health. The fact that the rider is so well covered just makes it all the more difficult to watch.
> 
> Western Rider, take a few deep breaths and stop over reacting, use that negative energy and work out how to help the mare, good luck.


I know this poster personally 
and she did lease an other horse and she took great care of the horse 
but its a friend that has this horse and she won't listen


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

this girl sounds like my step daughter lol


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Update guys this is what the previous owner has said to whispers new owner

Old owner: Careful about riding her till she has weight on...It will be difficult to support a rider right now with how thin she is

New owner: That is only the third time Ive ridden her, the time at your place and one other time besides today,and it was only for a short walk about, yes shes got to get weight on but she also needs muscle and toning. Light riding will help her.

Old owner: Lunge work is more beneficial than weight on her back with her spine like that but yes, light exercise is great. You just don't want her burning too many calories. She looks like she's gained some weight though


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> I know this poster personally
> and she did lease an other horse and she took great care of the horse
> but its a friend that has this horse and she won't listen


Then you can help too. If you know this person outside of the forum, you can physically go with her when she talks to this girl.

Where does she board? Doesn't the BO have a say about this?


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

she boards with a friend of hers and shes not very knowledgeable they didnt even know to turn a horse for like the most basic thing its inside rein outside leg and vice versa -_-


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> she boards with a friend of hers and shes not very knowledgeable they didnt even know to turn a horse for like the most basic thing its inside rein outside leg and vice versa -_-


Since this thread is already so off topic from "pretty pictures" I felt it necessary to tell you that your way of turning isn't the only method, nor the "right" method.

There are lots of ways to turn/steer a horse.

Don't be so judgemental. Friends don't talk about friends in this way.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

wow you got that totaly wrong i hit sent before i was finished ,,,, they only use the horses faces the dont use there legs or seats.. and shes not very much a friend when she continues to bloody brag that she has a horse nd i dont shes said it to me today -_-


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

but anyway im done with this thread hope a mod will delete this thread. i will continue to bug her and if she doesnt do anything i will call spca or animal control


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Seeing such threads is always aggravating for me, as I would rather live in a world where no horse suffers and all horse owners get educated before actually getting a horse. However, bad things do happen and, when they are caused by someone close to us, we are always better off not feeling resentment about the situation and spreading those negative emotions over to others, but asking questions, educating ourselves about how can we get involved and help, and, most important, being open-minded and kind. Of course, sometimes a person needs a stern slapping back into the reality to wake up and see the harm they are causing, but in many cases these people are not downright evil - they are just ignorant and really don't know any better. They need to be fed the right information and to be inspired, not humiliated. I used to gain my first horse experience in a place that fed me all the wrong information and I actually had a hard time admitting that I could be doing better for myself and the horses! It takes a strong person to face their mistakes without resistance, especially, when these mistakes cause harm to other beings.

So, good luck with helping your friend - remember not to bully her into automatically believing in your opinion. That will get you nowhere. Instead, show a good example, don't ride the horse, give her links to good articles about horse body weight scoring, feeding, health and other important topics. If she truly cares about the horse, she will learn to change. If not - it is not up to you to change her, and you can always contact AC, if things get out of hand.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Then you can help too. If you know this person outside of the forum, you can physically go with her when she talks to this girl.
> 
> Where does she board? Doesn't the BO have a say about this?


I will ask her 
will let you know what happens


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WesternRider said:


> wow you got that totaly wrong i hit sent before i was finished ,,,, they only use the horses faces the dont use there legs or seats.. and shes not very much a friend when she continues to bloody brag that she has a horse nd i dont shes said it to me today -_-




I think what sky was conveying is you went from "pics of my friends new gorse". To "she's a spoiled brat and doesn't know anything about horses" and bad mouthing her.


Regardless this is topic is beating a dead horse.


Good luck with your friend and I hope she comes to her senses and does what's right for the mare.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i think she finially realizes she had many people yesterday bash her out on rideing her mare i dont think she will be riding her anymore she was kind of tearfull when i told her that she is abusing her horse by riding her... and i wish i never even went ,rode nor took pictures.... i should know that that was abuse :{ concidering i had rescued a standi who was neglected/starved/ and beatin


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What is done is done, time to move on, can't change what was, only what will be.

That looks like a lovely mare and if you can help her owners bring her back to her full glory then that would be so rewarding.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> i think she finially realizes she had many people yesterday bash her out on rideing her mare i dont think she will be riding her anymore she was kind of tearfull when i told her that she is abusing her horse by riding her... and i wish i never even went ,rode nor took pictures.... i should know that that was abuse :{ concidering i had rescued a standi who was neglected/starved/ and beatin


its was ok to take pictures


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

can someone close the thread now? She's doing something about it.


----------

